# Uber



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

So, I have heard and read quite a lot about Uber and I'm wondering if people here are UberX drivers themselves and what they earn on average per hour/week/month/year

Uber says that drivers can earn up to $90,000 a year, but this seems to be a bit unrealistic...

Any thoughts?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think that is the best you could do in an uncompetitive market. I have spoken to a couple of drivers when I have used the black service and they haven't made anything like that!

Does explain why there are so many Lexus ES cars around Arabian ranches though!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

From the drivers I use who work for Uber and Careem, they all far prefer Careem for the pay and service they get. Don't forget these guys all own their own cars, they're not owned by the companies. They pick and choose which ones they take jobs from.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

being relatively new out here I haven't heard of Careem but I have googled it now. How does it compare in terms of cost/service? By the sounds of it drivers are on both so I presume the car and service is much the same as Uber. Does it let you block drivers (so they can't accept your booking)?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Careem is good! Always a ton of promo codes and I almost always get upgraded to the Lexus (business car) for the price of Economy. You can cancel your booking if they are "too far away" or taking too long. I had a case I got charged a penalty because it said they were within a certain distance away but they hadn't moved... The customer service quickly credited the amount back to me.

Not that I am trying to promote it but anyone interested if you refer a friend you BOTH get 30AED credit  I would post my 'invite link" here but I am sure I'd get in trouble :/


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Infamous,

I am going to sign up anyway so feel free to post me your invite link and we can both benefit 

atb

TT


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As far as I understand it, it's mostly the "hotel taxi" guys that are drivers, they're on multiple networks too. That last one I was in, the driver was laughing as he held up a phone for each one he was on.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The trouble with Uber is that they do price surging. So if there are events on and few drivers, they cost far more. Careem always ahve loads of offers for events. I've never had an issue with them. Plus you can't pre-book with Uber.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

TT365 said:


> Hi Infamous,
> 
> I am going to sign up anyway so feel free to post me your invite link and we can both benefit
> 
> ...


PM Sent, appreciate it. Enjoy - Hopefully the next person will ask for your link and so on...


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Done, I am not sure if you get the credit when I take my first journey or straight away but I may try and use it next week anyway.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Guys I have checked the website and it looks neat and everything, just wanted to ask you about the Careem Kids service, did anyone try it ? There seems to be no information about it on the website, any feedback here would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

